# Neomycin is it safe?



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Hi not wanting to scare people who are on neomycin,but have I read the right information about it?I know every antibiotic has some risk and side effects and if it cures its worth it,but my daughters doctor wouldnt give her a script because she said its too toxic.Im wondering if she has old information because it seems more commonly used in the U.S.Surfboar any side effects?We havent got rifamixin in Australia.Gilly


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It does have some pretty hefty toxicity warnings in the US drug info data bases like this http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic3/neomy.htmUsually those warnings are things that happen in very few people, but it can be a reason why some people might not prescribe it without a good reason to. Like only if they know the IBS patient actually has SIBO rather than just do antibiotics in case it happens to be SIBO.K.


----------

